
Why are so many coders musicians? - frafart
https://medium.com/@francisco.rafart/why-are-so-many-coders-musicians-60389fb8b645?source=linkShare-b5cda7ef119b-1520515157
======
eesmith
"I noticed many developers were musicians"

How does that compare to other fields? That is, my previous dentist was a
musician, I know authors who are musicians, I know scientists who are
musicians.

Sting was a bus conductor, building labourer, and schoolteacher.

If developers are underrepresented, percentage-wise, as compared to other
fields then all of these conclusions about a connection are wrong, or at least
very weak.

~~~
frafart
It could be there's not a real correlation between the likelihood of being a
musician when you're a developer or vice versa. Proving that isn't the purpose
of these articles anyways. I was interested in the relationships between the
processes of learning and creating/writing music and code that many developers
and musicians I've met (and myself) have noticed.

~~~
eesmith
Or, it could be there is an anti-correlation.

------
savantmusa
Great article! Thank you for writing this.

~~~
frafart
Glad you liked it, more coming.

